# Urgent please suggest (Acer 5740/Dell Inspiron/ Dell Stuido15 )???????



## phanisrinivas (Feb 6, 2010)

-----------------------------------------
Please I want buy a laptop *urgent*...

-----------------------------------------

I want laptop for programming, surfing, movies HD, games it was  last option...

I searched three models....


*1. Acer Aspire 5740G  *

    -  with core i3/i5 processor
    -  15.6 LED ( is it LED or TFT?).
    - ATI HD 4570
    -  etc..
   ? I saw acer india site, it was not available.But it was available in shops.

Is it good for 1080p movies, games ( nfs, sport games, adventure games)..

  price is around 40-42k.



*2. Dell Studio 15* 

      - I customized that, configuration is...
      - core i3
      - 15.6 FULL HD 1080p ( is it best than 720p for movies 1080p).
      - 4GB DDR3
      - *9 cell battery*
      - Creative soundblaster xfi solution.
      - 320GB
      - ATI HD 4570


   --- And its price is 48k with taxes.


*3. Dell Inspiron 15*

       - core i3
       - 15.6 720p 
       - 4GB DDR3
       - 6 cell 
       - 320GB
       - ATI HD 4330.


    price -  38k.

------------------------------------------------------------------
*
- PLease suggest me, i was very confused......

- Can I trust Acer 5740. ( can i take alternative model 5738G ).

- Which service is better ( dell/acer).

- please its very urgent...thanx in advance.....please......*


----------



## phanisrinivas (Feb 7, 2010)

please tell me.. 

reviews for ACER ASPIRE 5740G .......


----------



## phanisrinivas (Feb 7, 2010)

urgent for acer 5740


----------



## Faun (Feb 10, 2010)

bump.........


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 10, 2010)

if price is not an option then go for DELL Studio  u wont regret it..


----------



## Anubis (Feb 11, 2010)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> if price is not an option then go for DELL Studio  u wont regret it..



Are u crazy man ? Go for Acer 5740G . You won't regret it

Acer 5740G - 44.8k 

Specs :

Core i5 540M
Ati *5650* 1GB DDR3 ( *DX11 *)
4GB DDR3 Ram
500GB HDD
15.6" 720p

Interchangeable graphics between onboard and gpu to save battery power

Best VFM gaming laptop - Acer 5740G

Trust me

Acer India site doesn't upgrade regularly

Acer 5740G u'll find in computer stores

Yes u can trust Acer

Moreover every manufacturer has such horrifying tales . I wouldn't be surprised if i see anyone using a Dell lappy compain

Coz its physically not possible for every laptop manufactured to be perfect

Advantages of acer 5740g over dell studio 15:
1.ati 5650 1gb vs ati 4570 512mb
2.core i5 vs core i3 at same price point
3.dolby digital enhancement(no idea what that is)
4.the bang for your bucks that you get in acer is impossible to get at dell in this price point
please add something that i may have missed.

i have planning for over 2 months on buying a new lappy and was looking for the pavillion dv6 series, but the great configuration by acer with updated i5 proccy and dx11 gpu forced me to change.having had some good feedfack on this forum on acer 5740g i am now looking forward to owning one


----------



## Faun (Feb 11, 2010)

^^Fcuking Awesome. I am now more reclined towards Acer.


----------



## vampiredevil (Feb 14, 2010)

Anubis said:


> Are u crazy man ? Go for Acer 5740G . You won't regret it



+1 for Acer...


Cheers....Anup


----------



## socrates (Apr 19, 2010)

If you want peace of mind then look at HP or Dell but not Acer see *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1227459#post1227459 or many other such experiences on this forum.


----------



## static_x (Apr 19, 2010)

if price is not the problem then DELL STUDIO else ACER is also good and VFM ..


----------



## Cilus (Apr 19, 2010)

The price of Acer 5470G is now 43k in Kolkata. My friend just bought this laptop in last week. Even Crysis is is fluently playable (avg 33-40 fps) with antialising 4X and all the setting in their highest level. It is having a gr8 battery life too (3.15 Hrs for normal work, 1.6 Hrs for gaming, 2.3 Hrs for watching HD movies). Weight is 6.16 lb.
This is a great laptop and actually very light for a laptop of this kind of config.
And price is not a problem is not a valid point. Its only valid if u r having better performance. When you buy a laptop, there are some must need accessories. So better utilize the saved money for those accessories like a laptop cooling pad, Screen protector and a backup 9 cell battery etc.

Don't go for a laptop, just for look.


----------



## PraKs (Apr 19, 2010)

Dell is very good for service.

Dont pay for Creative soundblaster xfi solution, Its just a software. U can get it easily from good sources


----------

